# Broken Fractured collarbone experience?



## (R)AdelaideXC (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi all, I fractured my collarbone on Monday after a choice encounter with a sapling and am looking for advice / experience. Does anyone know for around about how long it hurts? Healing / Rehab experience? I am aiming for an ambitious three week recovery so I avoid muscle atrophy and can race XCO States and participate in school camp.


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

There are no doctors on this forum. That said, I did my collar bone in high school when I broke a chain and went otb on a sizable low speed drop. It didn't take long for me to get a measure of use back, but full mobility took some real (8 months?) time. As far as pain, it gave me little twinges every now and again for years. And now that it's more than 20 years in the past - it's starting to do it again on occasion. Be aware though, mine was about as bad as it could get without needing surgery and hardware, and the tissue around the injury wasn't done any favors by the fact that no one but me thought it was broken, so I walked around with it broken for 8 hours before I blacked out from the pain. Do yourself a favor and listen to your doctors, or hire yourself a professional physical therapist if you're really in a hurry.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

When I broke my collar bone it was in 3 pcs. and needed hardware. It still took a good 8 weeks. And then I was really careful about riding close to trees.

-F


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a pretty bad collarbone fracture in a crit a few years ago. I consulted with 3 different orthopedists. Surgery was an option, but due to it being close to the outer end when the pieces are sort of held together by ligaments and not being compound...and me being old...not doing anything was another option. I went for not doing anything. I was riding again, carefully, 10 days later.

My advice is to consult with a number of orthos, compare what they say, and then decide what the best course of action is. IMO, it's much better to consult with a sports ortho specialist, as they understand the importance of the activity to you and will provide better recovery advice rather than the usual "don't do anything for 8 weeks."

Among the advice I received and the one I followed was I can resume activity as soon as I felt like I could, but just don't crash on it again for at least 8 weeks.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Broke my humerus 5 weeks ago tomorrow. Still recovering. You might ask your doctor about "impact sports". I probably won't ride until about 3 months after my injury. That's probably a month or two to soon.

I do feel your pain. This has been a nightmare for me. Not only does it stop me from riding but also doing chores around the house. Lucky for me I van pool to work and back home. Dressing myself took forever. It's getting better now. Still almost impossible to fix myself a plate of food, etc..


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I cased a double jump, fracturing my clavicle into five pieces. After the injury the most discomfort came from the surrounding muscles all working overtime to stabilize my shoulder. I chose surgery and post-operatively everything felt ten times better just by getting the anatomy all put back into place where it was supposed to be, and the muscle strain stopped. I did not ride my bike again for a couple of months. Three weeks would not have been possible.

If I were to fracture a clavicle again and were given the choice to do surgery or not, I'd pick surgery in a heartbeat.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I broke my collar bone, and did not have surgery to repair it..... the whole process sucked massively. 

Have the surgery to fix it!!!! You'll be up and running in a month.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

Never had a collarbone fracture but did crack plenty of bones in my life and one thing I would suggest is to slow down with the hype.
Health < anything. Don't rush it or you can end up killing whole season or more.


----------



## mechsc1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fractured my collarbone when I was in my late thirties. Freinds told me I would be ok in a few weeks - wrong! Doctor said 6 weeks minimum and he was right. I wasn’t on the bike for 8 weeks and felt super fragile. Doctors good advise was don’t rush the healing process unless you like long term issues.


----------



## Garce41 (Oct 2, 2018)

I have broken both of mine. First time I went otb on my dirtbike when I was 11 or so. It wasn’t a bad break and I was water skiing about 6 weeks later. Second time was riding again but the break was much worse and I wasn’t able to really ride like normal for 4-5 months. It was bad and I still have pain when the weather changes and if I’m running or riding hard. I did not get surgery and I should have!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Been There, Done That...*

Tiny fracture...


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I broke my clavicle last year at 35. I was given the option for surgery or to let it heal. They claimed 1 month with surgery to have full movement or 4 months with healing. I opted for the healing process and the first 2-3 weeks sucked (walking, sneezing, sitting up, etc... all hurt). After that, I was able to stop the pain medication and had full movement, but still pain, especially if I wasn't careful. I felt normal around the 3-4 months mark, but still had to go in for x-rays for about 6 months before they said I was done healing.

In regards to riding, after about 3 months, I ended up adding upright handlebars on one of my bikes which I used for about a month. I then started to use my touring bike with drop bars. I avoided technical riding for 7-8 months. It has been a little over a year now and I am still cautious, but I don't really have any further pain.

If you want a fast recovery, choose surgery. I don't have any experience in regards to that option, but one of the hardest parts was waiting to ride again.


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol, three week recovery? Sorry, it just ain't gonna happen, even for a youngster bathing in naturally produced HGH. 

I'll echo what the others said--get the surgery if there's an option, it'll drop the healing time.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

I recommend not getting surgery if you don't have to. Maybe (and that's a big maybe) you will recover faster with surgery, but it's better to not have surgical implants for the rest of your life. I was a borderline case and opted for natural healing. I don't regret it. Forget riding for a while, and heal naturally (if you can).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You can have the hardware removed quite easily after the fracture has healed if you don’t like the idea of having it inside you.

Surgery is still “natural healing” since your body is knitting the bones together. The hardware just puts the pieces in the correct position while it heals.


----------



## (R)AdelaideXC (Aug 30, 2018)

I was told by the doctors that I don't need surgery as the bones are not displaced and not broken through. They are just fractured just like how you can bend a green tree limb and it will fray and split before coming clean off.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Pisgah said:


> it's better to not have surgical implants for the rest of your life.


I guess? They feel kind of cool. People call you bionic. (Perhaps I should have implanted Di2.) More to point, my arm worked shortly after surgery. Bad fractures take forever to heal (if they do at all), and if they knit together poorly, chronic pain may well be the result. As above, you can always take the implants out.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

(R)AdelaideXC said:


> I was told by the doctors that I don't need surgery as the bones are not displaced and not broken through. They are just fractured just like how you can bend a green tree limb and it will fray and split before coming clean off.


It's good to be young. That's called a Greenstick fracture.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

It is situation specific. I've had surgery on a knee, broken ulna, and shoulder. Healing time and restoring full function were the reasons. On the broken collar bone, surgery was not (IMO and some of the docs) the best solution.

There are risks with surgery and general anesthesia. The probabilities are small, but the consequences can be big.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

(R)AdelaideXC said:


> I was told by the doctors that I don't need surgery as the bones are not displaced and not broken through. They are just fractured just like how you can bend a green tree limb and it will fray and split before coming clean off.


No one here can answer your questions, certainly not without seeing the xrays. Greenstick fractures, especially of the collarbone, are very rare in people older than about 10. Typically, a non-displaced collarbone fracture will take about 6 weeks to heal. You may be able to do physical activities sooner than that, but riding your bike is not the concern. _Falling _from your bike is what you need to worry about. A re-fracture of your collarbone will set you back a lot, probably a lot more than 6 weeks, and your collarbone will be susceptible to re-fracture for several weeks after the pain is gone and good callus has formed.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

I broke my collar bone at the end of May. 3-4 pieces, in the middle (not towards either end). My chosen ortho (who is a MTB rider) said although mine was displaced a little over 2mm healing was either a natural or surgical choice for me. But...when we discussed my current and future intended activities (power lifting, hiking with heavy backpacks, mtb, a need for *full* range of motion and flexibility, etc), he said if it were him he'd definitely make sure it healed in proper alignment due for the higher probability of long term mitigation of negative restriction to those activities.

I'm 54 and decently healthy for my age although not on the same level for cardio as some of my friends. I have a decent diet with lots of vegetables, minimal processed sugar, fat, and salt (I don't eat out at restaurants where most food is **** food super high in sugar, fat, and salt) and get good sleep every night (very important for recovery!).

Doc said to expect 4-6 months for 100% bone healing after surgery at my age group. I fully healed right at the advanced 4 month mark per x-rays every 6 weeks.

His biggest warning to me was: You fall or crash and jack up that shoulder before it's fully grown back together you risk a far more complicated surgery to put it back together again. Ripping all those screws out and the additional places that bone will break with that plate reinforcement will make a mess. He said he gets the occasional patient coming back in from a fall soon after surgery and "...it's not a pretty sight.".

He told me to suck it up and find another interesting activity for the next few months with lowered risk of a hard fall. Hard to do for me since all my activities are very physical activities. The only thing I like to do non-physical is drink and that wouldn't be good for good-n-fast healing.

I was free to continue body weight squats and such but I broke 2 ribs near my backbone and the pain of that was far worse than the shoulder so that kept me from doing anything core stressing for quite a while. In a way, that ensured I stayed low physical for that shoulder to heal best. My PT helped ensure great flexibility and range of motion so I am now totally free to pick up life where I left off confident my aging will remain unimpeded physically. Having the plate removed after the 1 year mark is a bridge to be crossed if I even come to it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

To help speed up the healing process add almonds, pineapple and yogurt to your daily diet starting now. Avoid aspirin and acetomycin like Tylenol. They inhibit the goo production that connects the broken bone pieces back together. The almonds, etc. give you necessary ingredients. Also up your calorie intake because your body will be working overtime to heal. This can knock 2 weeks off the total recovery, ime and that of a friend, and better guarantee good strong reconnection. Bones start to knit together at the 7-10 day mark. But begin working towards it now.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

Good point on the calorie intake eb1888. I literally rested for the 4 months and still ate like a horse. I gained 1.4lb body fat and lost 7lbs lean muscle in that whole time. Not bad for being sedentary for that long!

I also stayed far away from aspirin, Tylenol, and Advil. And snacked on lots of nuts, seeds, and increased veggies at meals. Spinach is highly beneficial for the healing process...good thing I like it in all manner of prep.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

eb1888 said:


> To help speed up the healing process add almonds, pineapple and yogurt to your daily diet starting now. Avoid aspirin and acetomycin like Tylenol. They inhibit the goo production that connects the broken bone pieces back together. The almonds, etc. give you necessary ingredients. Also up your calorie intake because your body will be working overtime to heal. This can knock 2 weeks off the total recovery, ime and that of a friend, and better guarantee good strong reconnection. Bones start to knit together at the 7-10 day mark. But begin working towards it now.


lmao....because eb is a medical professional.

"goo production" a technical term, of course.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Acetominophen (not Acetomycin) is not an anti-inflammatory so it's not in the same category as aspirin and Advil. It won't inhibit the inflammatory cells ("goo"). Furthermore, the idea that NSAIDs inhibit bone healing are mostly based upon a couple of animal studies rather than human studies so if you need a few Advil you'd probably be okay with regard to fracture healing. If you don't need any pain control then it's safest to not take any pills though.

I don't know about almonds, pineapple, and yogurt reducing fracture healing time by two weeks. That sounds kind of like pseudo-science. Couldn't hurt though. A normal diet would also work. The best thing the OP has going for him is that his bone isn't a complete fracture (not revealed until post #16) and he's young. He'd probably heal up just fine without any intervention.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Nat said:


> Acetominophen (not Acetomycin) is not an anti-inflammatory so it's not in the same category as aspirin and Advil. It won't inhibit the inflammatory cells ("goo"). Furthermore, the idea that NSAIDs inhibit bone healing are mostly based upon a couple of animal studies rather than human studies so if you need a few Advil you'd probably be okay with regard to fracture healing. If you don't need any pain control then it's safest to not take any pills though.
> 
> I don't know about almonds, pineapple, and yogurt reducing fracture healing time by two weeks. That sounds kind of like pseudo-science. Couldn't hurt though. The best thing the OP has going for him is that his bone isn't a complete fracture (not revealed until post #16) and he's young. He'd probably heal up just fine without any intervention.


I think pseudo-science is an apt description, but I agree it won't likely hurt anything. Nutrition is indeed important in that nutritional deficiency can slow down fracture healing (or any healing, for that matter) but increasing one's nutrition is valuable only for those who are nutritionally impaired in the first place. Pretty much anyone that posts on this forum who rides a bike regularly is not going to be in the category where fruits and nuts are going to accelerate fracture healing.

The amount of additional caloric expenditure necessary to heal a clavicle fracture is negligible.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How fast were you guys riding? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

In my case I was riding 15mph. Stood up to sprint and clipped a pedal. Never saw the rock in the late afternoon filtered light through the trees. I was immediately over the bars. Broken clavicle, 4 cracked ribs, and non-displaced fractures of the glenoid and scapula.

Surgery was not required as there was not more than one break. My ortho said you really don't need surgery unless the collarbone is displaced some distance (the ends won't rejoin) or it's splintered with multiple breaks. The first 3 weeks were hell but by 4 weeks I was lightly riding my mtn bike. At 6 weeks I rowed a boat through Grand Canyon. Did the Grand Targhee Enduro at 32 weeks. 

I'm 56 and ran a bone stimulator 24-7 up until my river trip. I think nutrition is key as well as supplementing with Magnesium, Calcium and whatever else might help bone growth. Certainly not age or smoking.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

rockman said:


> I think nutrition is key as well as *supplementing with Magnesium, Calcium and whatever else might help bone growth*. Certainly not age or smoking.


I agree...that might be helpful if, for some unusual reason, you are deficient in those particular minerals, or if you have osteoporosis. Otherwise, likely a waste of time, money, and effort.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

I was doing over 20mph, totally missed a corner, and slammed sideways into a banked berm. Dead stop instantly with no benefit of any rolling out. Was a **** day!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

My info is from a med pro friend who did the research to supplement the post op recommendations of the Orthopedic Department doctors at the U of M in Ann Arbor for her husband. We'd been skiing and he had a bad lower leg break with some ankle damage when his binding didn't release in a forward fall. Titanium rod and screws. He used the 6000 calories a day including the almonds, pineapple and yogurt in addition to lots of everything to make the calories. There are standard time lines for progression in recovery. After several weeks when he went in for a follow-up they were surprised at his progress and moved him ahead to PT immediately. He worked hard with full participation in PT and has recovered nicely.

Based on seeing that first hand I used the combo immediately after a clean lower arm ulna break I got messing with rocks in Montana. Fast healing and zero residual problems for me. Costco has the Kirkland almonds and plain yogurt for good prices. Fresh cored pineapple from your grocery store. If you soak the almonds overnight you can grind them into milk in a Vitamix.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

eb1888 said:


> My info is from a med pro friend who did the research to supplement the post op recommendations of the Orthopedic Department doctors at the U of M in Ann Arbor for her husband.


Is the paper published? If so, do you have a citation?


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> My info is from a med pro friend who did the research to supplement the post op recommendations of the Orthopedic Department doctors at the U of M in Ann Arbor for her husband. We'd been skiing and he had a bad lower leg break with some ankle damage when his binding didn't release in a forward fall. Titanium rod and screws. He used the 6000 calories a day including the almonds, pineapple and yogurt in addition to lots of everything to make the calories. There are standard time lines for progression in recovery. After several weeks when he went in for a follow-up they were surprised at his progress and moved him ahead to PT immediately. He worked hard with full participation in PT and has recovered nicely.
> 
> Based on seeing that first hand I used the combo immediately after a clean lower arm ulna break I got messing with rocks in Montana. Fast healing and zero residual problems for me. Costco has the Kirkland almonds and plain yogurt for good prices. Fresh cored pineapple from your grocery store. If you soak the almonds overnight you can grind them into milk in a Vitamix.


I think you are confusing "data" with "anecdote".


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Think as you wish. We're al here familiar with anecdotal info about performance. Consider this as significant as a tire or bike review if you like. Or act on it and you may be able to add more anecdotal info. I'm sure we can agree on the lack of any downside.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

eb1888 said:


> Think as you wish. We're al here familiar with anecdotal info about performance. Consider this as significant as a tire or bike review if you like. Or act on it and you may be able to add more anecdotal info. I'm sure we can agree on the lack of any downside.


Yup. A few fruits and nuts never hurt anybody.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Why do you guys ride too fast? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

Picard said:


> Why do you guys ride too fast?


I broke my clavicle going < 5mph on the road. No idea how I lost balance as I waved to the drive who let me go at a stop sign, but I made the mistake of putting my hand down.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Nat said:


> You can have the hardware removed quite easily after the fracture has healed if you don't like the idea of having it inside you.
> 
> Surgery is still "natural healing" since your body is knitting the bones together. The hardware just puts the pieces in the correct position while it heals.


I have a plate and 10 screws in my collarbone. Haven't asked the doc about removing it, but I can't imagine it would be quite easy to remove and being left with 10 holes in my collarbone would not be a good thing, although I assume they would fill in over time. Any more details on having it removed that you can provide?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

EJ_92606 said:


> I have a plate and 10 screws in my collarbone. Haven't asked the doc about removing it, but I can't imagine it would be quite easy to remove and being left with 10 holes in my collarbone would not be a good thing, although I assume they would fill in over time. Any more details on having it removed that you can provide?


Recovery from hardware removal is typically much easier than the original repair, and those holes do fill in over several weeks. Think of it like having osteoporosis in that bone for a couple of months.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/broken-cla

You can read my thread from 2014 for some insights from my point of view.

There isn't really any point in removing the hardware unless it is really bugging you, i don't notice mine anymore.
If murphys law hit you full force you could get a infection starting on the hardware at any point of having it in your body , but its very unlikely.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

Every surgery is major, even the little ones. No way I'd have myself opened up, expose the inside of my bones to whatever infection could start, risk post surgery blood clot, just to have a plate that doesn't bother me removed.

Equally, no way I'd accept a limitation caused by pain the rest of my life when something could be done about it either.

I'm 5 months post reassembly and have mild discomfort from the proxal end of the plate. I am only 1 month back to power lifting so that can't be expected not to affect it for a while. And when I do stuff like carry my golf bag on that shoulder and the full weight of the strap is sitting squarely on that plate. Just gonna be 7 months or so before I know what long term affect can be expected.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Seems like most of you guys got surgery. I broke my collarbone about 3 weeks. No surgery. Angle between them is not that bad, and the overlap is not severe. But so far the bones have not healed. Can still see the bone move around under the skin. Have a weird pain just below my shoulder also, maybe a nerve that got pinched by the swelling or something? Also got a crack in a rib, and that is actually more painful.
So I'm expecting a lump on the collarbone and hoping that it will not be a problem for wearing a backpack.

I will get some hardware removed from my foot soon I hope, but that's another story.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

I broke 2 ribs near my back too and agree the ribs were a bigger issue than my collar bone. Sucked when I sneezed!! I relied on my arms (even with broken clavical) more than typical just to prevent the excruciating pain of my core from tensing when I stood up or to lay down.

I don't know how the collar bone could heal _strongly_ worth a poop by itself. Just about any core body move would make one's shoulder tense up enough to cause it to flex even the smallest amount. That's just not good for a solid union. Not saying it can't happen but...

My Ortho gave me the "70 and sedetary" explanation as who is typically fine with the leave it be to heal on its own option. We mtn bikers just don't fit that category regardless of age and less so if we/you also do high strength activities (weight lifting, backpacks, virtually certain risk of future high stress falls on it).

Having said that, I hope all goes very well for your progress and healing.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen pictures of self-healed collarbones. Maybe not pretty but the body seems to add a lot of bone around the break so I'm not worried about the strength. But I would prefer that they put some screws and plates there so it would heal faster and I could ride sooner.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's mine at 8 weeks. Nice collagen ball around the break.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a complete break in the mid-shaft with one large fragment. About 10-15mm overlap.

A Herbert Screw was installed 3 weeks post injury and I started rehab a week later (4 weeks post injury)

At 2 weeks post surgery I started riding on the indoor trainer.

At 9 weeks post surgery I was back on the MTB, but it has taken about 14 post surgery weeks to regain a good amount of strength and about 95% range of motion.

I am still continuing physio now although most of the focus is on strength building now as there is still a muscle imbalance between my left and right side.

From the day after surgery I was on a high nutrient diet, lots of fresh vegetables, calcium, magnesium, vitamin D supplements and protein supplements.

A 3 week recovery is very optimistic and I suppose only realistic if you haven't got a complete break (minor greenstick fracture only), you are young, a non smoker, and fit, plus give the bone adequate rest. During the rest time is when your muscles start wasting. Anything that is a complete break is not going to heal within that timeframe unless you have surgery.

Have you got any xrays?


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

When did you who did not get surgery start to feel like the bone was stiff? As in that you can't feel it bending when using the arm?


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Gilgo said:


> When did you who did not get surgery start to feel like the bone was stiff? As in that you can't feel it bending when using the arm?


4weeks for me although it was not even remotely close to being a fully mended bone break. Just a good collagen ball around the fracture. But good enough that I rowed at boat through Grand Canyon at 6 weeks.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

rockman said:


> 4weeks for me although it was not even remotely close to being a fully mended bone break. Just a good collagen ball around the fracture. But good enough that I rowed at boat through Grand Canyon at 6 weeks.


I can still feel it bending if I put one finger at each end of the collarbone and move my arm. Doesn't really hurt, just feels awkward. I'm at 5,5 weeks now. Got very good ROM though, but with some nerve(?) pain in my shoulder/upper arm.


----------



## RyeThomas (Oct 7, 2018)

I broke mine at 0700 this morning pretty similar to @rockman.
Low light cold morning, just hit the trail, covered in leaves and I clipped a rock with my right pedal while moving really well, bike stopped(Ididnt) and over the bars/out the front door I went.

Worst part is I’m a Firefighter riding alone so I couldn’t call 911, next is I’m a Former United States Marine, I worked a 24hr shift on Veterans Day, my wife said take the day and go do what you like to celebrate your day. Some day

Had to walk out, suffer to remove hydration pack, shoes, helmet, gloves, break the bike down and stuff it in the back seat (no putting it in the truck bed to get stolen) and drive to the ER.

Looking for an ortho now. Had to call my Chief and let him know I’d be out a good while, not to mention I’m a highly active guy that works out in some form 6 days a week. I’m going to go insane!!!!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

RyeThomas said:


> I broke mine at 0700 this morning pretty similar to @rockman.
> Low light cold morning, just hit the trail, covered in leaves and I clipped a rock with my right pedal while moving really well, bike stopped(Ididnt) and over the bars/out the front door I went.
> 
> Worst part is I'm a Firefighter riding alone so I couldn't call 911, next is I'm a Former United States Marine, I worked a 24hr shift on Veterans Day, my wife said take the day and go do what you like to celebrate your day. Some day
> ...


Bummer. All things considered though if the damage is just the clavicle it's a pretty quick recovery. Definitely get an MRI and make sure there's no rotator cuff damage, etc.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I got 10-14 hours of sleep daily and eating lots of apples(bone-mending Boron) and I was healed in 5 weeks. Gotta up the caloric intake, as the body needs it to heal... otherwise, nutrients get scavenged.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

*Thanks for the great thread!*

Managed to do this a couple weeks ago. I went off a drop on a steep section going way too fast. Landed fine, but wasn't able to control myself before hitting a tree (which I missed with my body) and the ground (which I didn't miss so well.)

Obviously this wasn't a good candidate to heal on it's own. Plate and six screws. The good news is that I don't think I did any (much) damage to the shoulder.

Totally sucks, but this is self inflicted so I have to live with the consequences. I am 46 now, which is probably too old to be getting my wheels off the ground as much as I do. I believe I'm as fast as I've ever been, which admittedly is not very fast.

Anyway, I did have a question. Any of you guys use the electronic stimulators to promote bone growth? Did your doctor recommend it and what did you purchase?

I have a ski trip booked for New Years. That will be about 8 weeks post surgery. I don't know if I will be ready.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

tadmcmichael said:


> Managed to do this a couple weeks ago. I went off a drop on a steep section going way too fast. Landed fine, but wasn't able to control myself before hitting a tree (which I missed with my body) and the ground (which I didn't miss so well.)
> 
> Obviously this wasn't a good candidate to heal on it's own. Plate and six screws. The good news is that I don't think I did any (much) damage to the shoulder.
> 
> ...


Sucko, that sounds like the pressure I was feeling knowing I had waited 10 years to get a Grand Canyon trip through the lottery and thinking I was going to have to cancel. I didn't know I could actually pull it off until I had the oars in my hands. Lots of waking up at 3am beating myself up and cursing strava.

To answer your question I have no idea if electronic stimulation works but I ran a bone stim 24-7 up until the day I left. I would put the electrodes on either side of the break. As luck would have it my brother works for Phizer so he sent me one for free. I'm not sure my insurance would have covered it. Both my ortho and my PT shrugged their shoulders and said it couldn't hurt so why not try it. At age 56 I was looking for any edge I could get.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

Many thanks for the info Rockman. 

I was thinking the same thing for the electrical gizmo. Figure it can’t hurt. Not sure if I can just buy a TENS machine or if I need something different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Low-intensity pulsed ultrasound can also aid in mending bone, most physical therapists will be able to do it. They just aim the LIPO machine at the spot for 10-15 minutes for a couple of sessions.

It's one of the might help, can't hurt solutions.


----------



## RyeThomas (Oct 7, 2018)

Well just had my 4 week appointment yesterday. Things are healing albeit slow. Doc says I need to wait another 4 weeks and we will reassess it and then possibly schedule some rehab. Also said it looks like I’ll be out the full 12 weeks defore I can return to work. This has been a huge kick in the bollocks for me, I’ve done some kind of weights, cardio, CrossFit, bike etc 6-7 days a week for the last 20+ years. Sitting around is killing me and recovering back to where I was at 42 years young is going to be an uphill charge. But here I sit eagerly waiting to get going again.

Hope all of you are recovering faster than me, best of luck.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

RyeThomas said:


> Well just had my 4 week appointment yesterday. Things are healing albeit slow. Doc says I need to wait another 4 weeks and we will reassess it and then possibly schedule some rehab. Also said it looks like I'll be out the full 12 weeks defore I can return to work. This has been a huge kick in the bollocks for me, I've done some kind of weights, cardio, CrossFit, bike etc 6-7 days a week for the last 20+ years. Sitting around is killing me and recovering back to where I was at 42 years young is going to be an uphill charge. But here I sit eagerly waiting to get going again.
> 
> Hope all of you are recovering faster than me, best of luck.


Did you get surgery? With surgery most people can start range of motion exercises within 2 weeks but no lifting of even light weights until 4-6


----------



## RyeThomas (Oct 7, 2018)

Surgery wasn’t an immediate option due to the fact I fragmented one end of the break in no less than 3-5 pieces. Hopefully my first and last fracture.

Worst part is I have a brand new Jeffsy sitting in the basement waiting for her first ride.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

My fracture is now 9 weeks. Have been doing excercises since week 1 that I got from my PT. Both strength and ROM. 

The first doctor told me nothing, so I went to another hospital for follow up at 8 weeks. Found out it was a z-fracture with some fragment. Lucky enough it has healed good despite beeing a pretty bad fracture. He pushed on it, tested my strength et.c. and concluded that I can put full load on it. Didnt ask about mountainbiking  

So I have started biking... small drops and jumps ~2feet works. Rock gardens and step ups not so much. I will just take it careful for a month or two.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Gilgo said:


> My fracture is now 9 weeks. Have been doing excercises since week 1 that I got from my PT. Both strength and ROM.
> 
> The first doctor told me nothing, so I went to another hospital for follow up at 8 weeks. Found out it was a z-fracture with some fragment. Lucky enough it has healed good despite beeing a pretty bad fracture. He pushed on it, tested my strength et.c. and concluded that I can put full load on it. Didnt ask about mountainbiking
> 
> So I have started biking... small drops and jumps ~2feet works. Rock gardens and step ups not so much. I will just take it careful for a month or two.


Healing sufficient to handle a full _muscular_ load without flexing the fracture callus is one thing. Healing enough to _not_ be susceptible to re-fracture in even a _minor_ crash is entirely another. It wouldn't take much of a direct blow or any kind of significant impact loading from, say...landing a drop with a little too much front wheel with arms outstretched...to re-fracture.


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> Healing sufficient to handle a full _muscular_ load without flexing the fracture callus is one thing. Healing enough to _not_ be susceptible to re-fracture in even a _minor_ crash is entirely another. It wouldn't take much of a direct blow or any kind of significant impact loading from, say...landing a drop with a little too much front wheel with arms outstretched...to re-fracture.


I am fully aware of the risk. The first doctor said 3-4 months. 3 months is in 3 weeks. So not that far off. 
I was off the bike for 3 months during the spring/summer due to a fractured heal so I don't have a lot of patience for waiting left.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Cuyuna said:


> Healing sufficient to handle a full _muscular_ load without flexing the fracture callus is one thing. Healing enough to _not_ be susceptible to re-fracture in even a _minor_ crash is entirely another. It wouldn't take much of a direct blow or any kind of significant impact loading from, say...landing a drop with a little too much front wheel with arms outstretched...to re-fracture.


I have read studies that show it can take up to 22 weeks from fracture to fill radiological union of the bone. I jumped back on the bike at 10 weeks post surgery and have been super careful et since. (Now at 18 weeks)


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

teK-- said:


> I have read studies that show it can take up to 22 weeks from fracture to fill radiological union of the bone. I jumped back on the bike at 10 weeks post surgery and have been super careful et since. (Now at 18 weeks)


The doctor talked about something like that. But at the same time said that the strength is good enough long before that.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Here's mine....
Yesterday afternoon, caught my bar on an overhanging tussock grass stalk, went OTB and tomahawked my bike down the trail.
I got an an ortho appointment for 25 January, but after swapping some texts with my GP tonight she is going to try calling in a favour to get me in earlier with a view to plating it. She just told me her husband had a near identical accident on the same bit of trail. Apparently his bike flipped so far down the hill it got lost in the bushes.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I was riding at 4 weeks without surgery, albeit gingerly. For me, the non-displaced fractures of the glenoid and scapula took the longest to heal and are probably still healing at 6+ months.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Broke it Sunday afternoon, ortho appointment Tuesday, surgery Wednesday, and back at work Thursday (today).
Mine was complicated slightly by calcification from a previous crack that I didn't know about. I did my AC about 25 years ago, and apparently I must have cracked the clavicle at the same time. The surgeon had to use a fairly long plate and 11 screws. It feels so much better to have it stabilised and even immediately after surgery yesterday I had gained considerable mobility.

Bottom line: If you have any displacement, try to get it plated.


----------



## Epic_Dude (May 31, 2010)

The Understater said:


> View attachment 1229900
> 
> 
> Broke it Sunday afternoon, ortho appointment Tuesday, surgery Wednesday, and back at work Thursday (today).
> ...


Looks just like my right collar bone that I broke about 3 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

RyeThomas said:


> Well just had my 4 week appointment yesterday. Things are healing albeit slow. Doc says I need to wait another 4 weeks and we will reassess it and then possibly schedule some rehab. Also said it looks like I'll be out the full 12 weeks defore I can return to work. This has been a huge kick in the bollocks for me, I've done some kind of weights, cardio, CrossFit, bike etc 6-7 days a week for the last 20+ years. Sitting around is killing me and recovering back to where I was at 42 years young is going to be an uphill charge. But here I sit eagerly waiting to get going again.
> 
> Hope all of you are recovering faster than me, best of luck.


Ugg, that's got to be rough, I'm only experiencing a fraction of that (time wise) with my ankle surgery. After two weeks they cleared me to do gym stuff, except I can't put any weight on the foot for at least another 2 weeks and then it'll be a slow transition to use it more and more. In the meantime, I researched and came up with a "no foot" workout routine. You may be more limited, but I'd think that you could probably come up with at least something, it helps a lot to know at least my entire body isn't wasting away.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine was less displaced than that above (#65), but displaced significantly nonetheless.

I'm at 8 weeks and sling-less now. Doc said he doesn't need to see me anymore. Doing some exercises. It's hard to distinguish pain from my disused shoulder (I have pretty good range of motion but it's stiff and sore toward the limits) from clavicle pain. I probably won't attempt any riding for another month, which is as much guided by my broken, pinned and screwed finger as anything else.

Also, my ortho said no benefit to surgery other than faster healing. I wound up having to have small surgery on my finger that cost 6K, I'm sure the shoulder would have been more. And since we pay 12,000/year ACA to have a 12k deductible, healing faster was not worth another 5-10k. If it hadnt happened right before slow work over the holidays, I might have made a different decision.


----------



## tadmcmichael (Mar 19, 2012)

tadmcmichael said:


> Managed to do this a couple weeks ago. I went off a drop on a steep section going way too fast. Landed fine, but wasn't able to control myself before hitting a tree (which I missed with my body) and the ground (which I didn't miss so well.)
> 
> Obviously this wasn't a good candidate to heal on it's own. Plate and six screws. The good news is that I don't think I did any (much) damage to the shoulder.
> 
> ...


Wanted to update this. I did get the bone stimulator. I don't know if it did much/anything, but it obviously doesn't hurt. My advice would be not to get one unless covered by insurance. Mine would have been $2,500 if I had to pay for it. They are probably more effective for non-fusion breaks.

I did end up snowboarding at 8 weeks, but it was probably a bad idea. Riding at 12 weeks, but cautious not to crash. Doctor said I was 80% healed by then, but the muscles are still jacked up after the inactivity. This break healed more slowly because I'm 46 and based on where it's positioned. It's an area with low blood flow.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

tadmcmichael said:


> Wanted to update this. I did get the bone stimulator. I don't know if it did much/anything, but it obviously doesn't hurt. My advice would be not to get one unless covered by insurance. Mine would have been $2,500 if I had to pay for it. They are probably more effective for non-fusion breaks.
> 
> I did end up snowboarding at 8 weeks, but it was probably a bad idea. Riding at 12 weeks, but cautious not to crash. Doctor said I was 80% healed by then, but the muscles are still jacked up after the inactivity. This break healed more slowly because I'm 46 and based on where it's positioned. It's an area with low blood flow.


Best wishes for rest of your recovery.

Forget the gimmicks just stick with what is proven: good sleep, well rounded nutrition maybe boosted by some multivitamins, and diligent physio exercises. Not rushing it as well.

I was back on bike about 11 weeks post-surgery (complete separation/overlap of clavicle). Now 26 weeks on and I feel stronger and more mobile than I was previously, due to regular weight training which I ramped up once the rehab program gave me enough confidence.

Age: 37


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

So, you guys that are/have recovered. As mentioned, my doc dismissed me at 8 weeks and it's now 10. I'm doing my little exercises, which have provoked a little soreness in shoulder joint and muscles, as distinguished from the collarbone. I'm not doing any strenuous activity otherwise and have what seems to be pretty good ROM.

I do feel a little bit of "tugging" at the collarbone, though from various little movements. It isn't painful, per se, I'm just conscious of it. It's also been cold, so that makes things vaguely achy.

That's normal right?


----------



## Gilgo (Jul 15, 2011)

Reading all this, I realize I have been pushing it some  Specially considering that I'm not that young either at 41 years.

Z-fracture with intermediate fragments, no surgery. Looks like **** both on x-rays and on the outside. 

Started with ROM excercises less then 1 week after the break. A couple of weeks later with rubber band. At 8 weeks pushups. Was riding my bike carefully at 8 weeks. Had a PT that gave me different excercises. Now riding a couple of times per week and I think I'm at about 4 months post accident. 

My biggest problem right now is that I am cautious because the crash has made me a little scared, and I am not sure if the bone can take a hit yet.


----------



## Grunta (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

Joined the collarbone club on the 15/02.

It was 50/50 whether they do surgery or not, but apparently they prefer not to do surgery. Not sure if it that's right call or not, as it's my dominant arm and being a carpenter by trade its really important for me to get it back to 100% ASAP.

A concerning thing for me is I have numbing on the inside of my forearm and I can't fully extend (not far off it) my arm due too nerves kicking in that down forearm to my thumb and forefinger. Doc doesn't seem to concerned. Haha. Anyways, here's a screen capture of break.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Grunta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Joined the collarbone club on the 15/02.
> 
> ...


That is a huge overlap and you have a fragment floating in the middle! Based on your profession and talk of nerve issues I would definitely get a second opinion. I'm guessing you don't have health insurance?


----------



## Grunta (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey teK, 

Yeah I was a little surprised they didn't want to sort it out. I'm probably a bit naive/relaxed in nature, but I guess they are the professionals and I merely swing a hammer. Haha

I dont have health insurance, as being in New Zealand, our health care is free so to speak off, and the cost of getting private health care isn't really necessary unless you work for a company that will cover the cost or you deem yourself accident prone.

The worst worst part of this is basically not being at work interact g with people and just being a "bum". If I had an office job, I would have been back at work pretty much straight away. O well, time heals everything apparently 😁😁


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Grunta said:


> Hey teK,
> 
> Yeah I was a little surprised they didn't want to sort it out. I'm probably a bit naive/relaxed in nature, but I guess they are the professionals and I merely swing a hammer. Haha
> 
> ...


If you have free healthcare then definitely get a second opinion! Just to give you an idea I saw 3 surgeons before I had surgery.

First one did a fairly thorough assessment and recommended I get a plate/screws since I do a lot of sports and would want it to be fully functional afterwards.

I felt it was quick to make the recommendation and after doing lots of research decided I wanted to get it fixed, but didn't want the plate/screws option.

Second surgeon I saw suggested I leave as-is and it should heal OK. She was very conservative but I was very cynical at this point based on what I'd read and speaking to others who had similar breaks.

I found a third surgeon who offered the procedure I wanted (internal fixation screw). By then I'd read so much I simply wanted to find someone who offered this procedure. I was in the theatre 3 days later and a further 12 weeks later after lots of rehab I felt strong and was back on the mtb.

Now 6 months on I am very happy with the outcome and feel stronger than I was pre-injury.

If you think you might want it fixed, don't wait as every day you leave it as-is, your muscles waste away more and the joints start seizing, which makes the rehab more difficult.

Good luck with whichever option you go with!


----------



## Grunta (Jul 24, 2016)

Cheers teK, appreciate your opinions and insite, bloody awesome. I'll do some more research (nothing but time on hand lol)

Cheers, 
G


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

If you get the option, I'd suggest going with the surgery. Conservative treatment might not work and as said above; every day you wait is a day extra spent in [painful] rehab.

I had the displeasure of undergoing conservative treatment for 3 months, the bone didn't fuse together even a tiny bit. All in all it took 6-ish months to get back to normal, not something I'd wish for anyone else.

Either way you're going to get a shortened clavicle, I can see it in the mirror; but can't really tell a difference doing sports etc. Some shirts fit odd though


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, my ortho said you don't NEED the surgery, it will heal, but if you really need to be fully functional in a hurry, have the surgery. And mine was a much less complex break.

Hope you aren't getting what you pay for.


----------



## Grunta (Jul 24, 2016)

@Vegard sorry I missed your post.

I had an xray and follow up with my specialist. His facial expressions said it all when he saw the x-ray. There's alot of calcification on top of the bone, but not where its broken and where the other piece is, so it's paying the waiting game. Even today, I can feel things aren't right. There's always a discomfort of some sort, tightening behind the clavicle etc. The nerves to my thumb and forefinger still kick in when stretched. Time thing apparently.

@Twicehorn

Cheers for getting your ortho to have a look. Ummm yeah I kinda am in a hurry. Haha. I'm down 30% pay every week, and I'm bored as hell - only so much reading/walking/family time one can do etc etc, lol. If I worked in an office or had a job where I wasn't reliant 100% on my dominant arm, then I would have been back @ work after week 1 easy, depending on the job. But being a carpenter, there's not really light duties unfortunately. In all honesty, I can't even see myself being fully fit in another 4 weeks. I guess I'm a little frustrated with the process, but I do say to myself in those dark moments (not really dark) that I'm still alot better off than other people with mtb injuries plus people in the world in general, so I really don't have much to complain about. 

Good news though, it's given me time to give my hardtail - Kona Honzo ST a good birthday, and marking out new trails to be bush bashed.

Just can't wait to get back out riding!


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Grunta said:


> @Vegard sorry I missed your post.
> 
> I had an xray and follow up with my specialist. His facial expressions said it all when he saw the x-ray. There's alot of calcification on top of the bone, but not where its broken and where the other piece is, so it's paying the waiting game. Even today, I can feel things aren't right. There's always a discomfort of some sort, tightening behind the clavicle etc. The nerves to my thumb and forefinger still kick in when stretched. Time thing apparently.
> 
> ...


I didn't really complete my thought, and that is, in your circumstances, if possible, I'd get another opinion, and hopefully one that leads to surgery.


----------



## Aaron M. (Apr 6, 2021)

Nat said:


> I cased a double jump, fracturing my clavicle into five pieces. After the injury the most discomfort came from the surrounding muscles all working overtime to stabilize my shoulder. I chose surgery and post-operatively everything felt ten times better just by getting the anatomy all put back into place where it was supposed to be, and the muscle strain stopped. I did not ride my bike again for a couple of months. Three weeks would not have been possible.
> 
> If I were to fracture a clavicle again and were given the choice to do surgery or not, I'd pick surgery in a heartbeat.


Yeah I broke my clavicle doing a 20 foot jump, cased it, got launched another 20 feet and got knocked out I don't remember it; this is what my friend told me. I suffered a concussion, a chipped molar tooth, a broken wrist, and a broken left clavicle which like yours was in 5 pieces. X-ray looked like the letter Z! I'm one week post surgery and am bummed about the severe atrophy I am suffering. I'm into bodybuilding as well so this injury is a big set back especially right before summer. They put 12 screws in me surgery took about 3 hours vs the average 1 hour


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

Aaron M. said:


> Yeah I broke my clavicle doing a 20 foot jump, cased it, got launched another 20 feet and got knocked out I don't remember it; this is what my friend told me. I suffered a concussion, a chipped molar tooth, a broken wrist, and a broken left clavicle which like yours was in 5 pieces. X-ray looked like the letter Z! I'm one week post surgery and am bummed about the severe atrophy I am suffering. I'm into bodybuilding as well so this injury is a big set back especially right before summer. They put 12 screws in me surgery took about 3 hours vs the average 1 hour


Hang in there man. I've been there, had a long involved clavicle surgery as well. I had 5 broken ribs too so it was painful for me to move around so I layed on the couch and popped pain pills. Bad move as it resulted in blood clots and 3 nights in the hospital. You don't want that. So my advice is to keep moving around to keep the blood flowing. My mood suffered a lot as well, it was so discouraging to be off the bike. You'll be back.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Aaron M. said:


> Yeah I broke my clavicle doing a 20 foot jump, cased it, got launched another 20 feet and got knocked out I don't remember it; this is what my friend told me. I suffered a concussion, a chipped molar tooth, a broken wrist, and a broken left clavicle which like yours was in 5 pieces. X-ray looked like the letter Z! I'm one week post surgery and am bummed about the severe atrophy I am suffering. I'm into bodybuilding as well so this injury is a big set back especially right before summer. They put 12 screws in me surgery took about 3 hours vs the average 1 hour


Damn. Injuries suck. I hope you heal up well!


----------



## Aaron M. (Apr 6, 2021)

EJ_92606 said:


> Hang in there man. I've been there, had a long involved clavicle surgery as well. I had 5 broken ribs too so it was painful for me to move around so I layed on the couch and popped pain pills. Bad move as it resulted in blood clots and 3 nights in the hospital. You don't want that. So my advice is to keep moving around to keep the blood flowing. My mood suffered a lot as well, it was so discouraging to be off the bike. You'll be back.


Thanks brother, yea I'm just taking the prescribed hydro codone right now almost through the bottle but the aching has lightened up a little bit. Just want to get to rehabbing my left arm so I can get back to normal life!


----------



## Aaron M. (Apr 6, 2021)

Nat said:


> Damn. Injuries suck. I hope you heal up well!


Thanks brother


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Been there, done that and much more. A little advice from some one who was on a first name basis with the ER folks, take your time and heal properly, Take time for your return. Do not rush recovery or getting back into doing stuff that will have consequences for failure. Heal well and safe journeys.


----------



## KennyWatson (Sep 4, 2017)

I also broke it in my late 30s, into several pieces. 
I went natural and regret it. 
Get the surgery unless everything is all lined up very nicely. If it's all misaligned it'll cause you posture and back pain issues in the long term.

Also, get connected with a rehab therapist or at the very least figure out what to do for mobility. Those muscles all tighten up and constrict. 

8 weeks I could ride but it felt risky. At 12 weeks I felt 100%.


----------

